# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ?

## DIVEFLAG

ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ TOPIC, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ.
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?

----------


## aggeloydaki

diveflag τι θέμα είχε το topic που ανέβασες?

----------


## eatdis-admin

Αν εννοείς το scuba diving, το μετέφερα από το "φόρουμ υποδοχής" στο φόρουμ "θέματα πέρα από τα όρια της ψυχολογίας".

Και το παρόν θέμα θα το μεταφέρω από το "φόρουμ υποδοχής" στο "Σχόλια προτάσεις, προβλήματα". Το φόρουμ υποδοχής είναι ΜΟΝΟ για καλωσορίσματα.

Θερμή παράκληση, ρίχνε μια ματιά στο που πρέπει να ανοίγεις ένα θέμα.
Η καλή ταξινόμηση, βοηθά όλα τα μέλη και τους επισκέπτες να βρίσκουν ανά πάσα στιγμή, εύκολα και γρήγορα αυτό που ψάχνουν.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sabe

Κολλαω την ερωτηση,για να μην ανοιγω αλλο topic,αφου μπορει να καλυφθει εδω.Στο "Διαφορα"μου δειχνει τελευταια απαντηση ενος αλλου μελους,ενω οταν το παταω για να μου δειξει το post του μελους αυτου,μου εμφανιζει το δικο μου post.Nα ανησυχησω γιατρε μου?(τωρα τελευταια κατι υποψιες για διπλη προσωπικοτητα τις εχω,LOL).

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πανταχού παρούσα και τα πάντα πληρούσα,sabe,τους έχεις επισκιάσει όλους!

----------


## lostdora

SOS ΣΗΜΑ ΚΥΝΔΥΝΟΥ !!! Δεν μπορω να μπω στο site απο το σπιτι μου.Μου λεει "oops the link is broken" Χθες προσπαθουσα μεχρι το βραδυ.Απο τη δουλεια μπορω να μπω.Βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω!!!.Δεν μπορω να ρωτησω κανεναν καταλαβαινεται το λογο.

----------


## BARB_ed

αν καταλαβαινουμε λεει....
δyστυχως εγω δεn μπορω να βοηθησω. πιθανον η Katherine?

----------


## Katherine

Καλησπερα,
εαν πας να μπεις απο καποιο λινκ που ενδεχομενος να εχεις κανει copy-paste μαλλον λειπουν γραμματα, εαν πας μεσα απο το site επευθειας και στο λεει αυτο τοτε μπες απο αλλο η/υ μεσα στο forum κανονικα και κανε copy τη διευθυνση και paste σε ενα email και στειλε το στο δικο σου mail οταν πας σπιτι ανοιξε το email και προσπαθησε να μπεις απο εκει, εαν εχεις παλι προβλημα κανε ενα ελεγχο το anti virus σου κλειστο και ξαναπροσπαθησε ή μεσα απο το πινακα ελεγχου του η/υ στις επιλογες internet εαν το επιπεδο ασφαλειας ειναι υψηλο κατεβασε τα ολα στο μεσαιο και ξαναπροσπαθησε!!
GOOD LUCK  :Smile:

----------

